# Sandwich Recipes



## michael123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi
I am looking for great Sandwich Recipes. it will be highly appreciated please let me know........:lips: 

Thanks for advance


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Is this just for personal consumption, or a catering menu, or mass production in a restaurant setting? Would gyros and tacos and potato curry pitas count?

My wife loves peanut butter and banana sandwiches, I like crab or shrimp salad. Cucmber slices, avocado and alfalfa sprouts Deviled ham. Classic BLTs, or prosciutto, fresh mozzeralla and tomato with a drizzle of balsamic. Smoked salmon, cream cheese and capers. Rare roast beef with swiss cheese, horseradish and mustard. Smoked turkey breast with a thin slice of red onion, provolone and a garlic mayo. Take a block of cream cheese and whip it up fluffy with a small jar of drained, pimento stuffed green olives and a dash of hot sauce - a good sandwhich spread. Homemade mayo is always a nice touch.

My all time favorite meat sandwich is smokey pulled pork with a nice vinegar sauce. Grilled sandwiches I like are sharp cheddar and roasted bell pepper, or swiss cheese and sauteed mushrooms and onions. A classic reuben.

Dinner tonight was a French dip, well, maybe more of an Italian dip. The other day I marinated an eye of round roast in red wine, garlic and rosemary, roasted it in the Weber kettle. Actually did about 6 pounds of it the other day for the dinner with the Bulgarian band passing through town. Tonight I sliced up some leftovers, stuck 'em on a bun, dipped the sandwich in a beef broth with added red wine and worcesteshire sauce. Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of sandwiches but this one is my favorite.

Prosciutto and asiago cheese on focaccia bread with arugula and fig jam. It's a winner!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Leftover falling apart pot roast(warm) on sourdough bread with swiss, tomato slices, thousand island dressing then grilled until nice and crispy on both sides.


----------



## de_bellota (Oct 7, 2008)

brie, arugula, tomato, jamon iberico, in panini


----------



## digitalkev (Oct 18, 2008)

I would have to say:
-Proscuitto Di Parma (the real thing)
-Mozzarella in water or Mozzarella Di Bufala (if it comes presliced then its easier, if it come in a ball, just slice it.)
-Tomatoes
-Panini Bread

Toast it and Listo!


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Italian Hoagie made with country style ham, provolone cheese, Genoa salami, capicola ham, lettuce, tomato, peppers, pickles, onions...sprinkling of oregano on an olive oil doused Italian roll. At times I sprinkle with Italian salad dressing.

Cheese steak, made with Coopers cheese, carmelized onions and bell peppers on an Italian roll.

Toasted Cheese


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

You've got quite a hankering for the salty! I can't imagine pairing country style ham with other cold cuts and pickles and onions and not adding something sweet.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Taramaslata and avocado on sourdough
Pate de campagne, egg salad, gherkins, mesclun, on pain de campagne
Spiced cheese and shrimp on pumpernickel
Coppacola and pistachio mortadella on pain de poolish
Head cheese with cilantro, jalapeno, shredded carrot, shredded radish, and fish sauce on pain de poolish. 
Veal loaf, prepared as above.
Pastrami, tongue, swiss cheese, russian dressing, (ridiculously) hot mustard on rye (can you hear your arteries closing?).
Smashed sardines with onions and mayo on anything (my favorite, forgive me).

Just a few,
BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that tongue smoked or pickled? I've had smoked tongue on occasion, mean to do some myself RealSoonNow. But I sort of recall years ago having some pickled tongue done in a nice, tart garlic brine. It was quite tasty!

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Good question. It was actually the sandwich I got from Brent's Deli for lunch today (I'll be having half for dinner, tonight). That sandwich (seems like such a little word for so much food), was made with smoked tongue. But pickled would have been equally great.

Time for the rest of the sammie.

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

hmmmmmm.... pickled tongue. I have 2 beef tongues in the freezer and that sounds good.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I asked the smoked vs. pickled question right before I went to get the stuff for the chili verde I'm working on at the moment. I looked for beef tongue, luckily they didn't have any, or I'd have another pot going on the stove. Maybe later this week.

mjb.


----------



## arnold2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

My Mother use to boil the heck out of it the tongue, and then peel the very thick skin, and serve it up on a platter for Sunday dinner - mmmmmm! I can't believe now that all us kids used to fight over the tip, and the next day - tongue sandwich to school with lots of mayonnaise. 
__________________________________________________ ___________
Arnold
Our mission is to provide high quality end to end solutions to the BPO segment in a manner that will improve the operational efficiency while reducing the cost of the services to the client.
[email protected]


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I make home made toasted cashew butter and sweet tomato jam regularly for CB&J sandwiches on salted toasted white bread. Keep the jam jarred and in the pantry all year.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

- Salame, auricchio or other sharp cheese and those little pickled green peperoncini (little long not very hot green peppers) on crispy ciabatta

- tuna salad made with celery, carrot, onion, tomato, mayonnaise on home made soft milk-based whole wheat or oatmeal rolls or on a crispy fresh white roll

- chicken salad with celery, raisins, curry, mayonnaise and avocado on a soft or crispy roll


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

2 of the tastiest (not necessarily the best) I have had was: Pumpernickle with cream cheese, Kentucky Ham and Swedish Lingonberries.

Another was a triple decker of Rye bread Ham, Swiss and Cole Slaw on 1 half, and roast turkey breast, 1000 Island dressing on the other half.

And lets not forget Roast Beef and Havarti with lettuce, tomato and mayo :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whole grain bread toasted, smushed boiled eggs, mayo, red onions, sunflower sprouts, cucumbers, roasted red peppers (optional), chevre (optional)


Roasted veg sandwich....good on whole grain or chewy white.....onions, red peppers, zephyr or zucchini squash, roasted roma tomatoes, ......optional blue cheese/mayo, or dillweed mayo or just garlic mayo (aioli like)

Tuna with capers, mayo, dillweed, lemon zest

Tuna with mayo, red onion, sweet crisp pickles

Grilled cheddar, tomato, bacon

Grilled cheese with dillpickles

Ham with cream cheese and pickled okra

Chopped veg sandwich, cooked broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, onions.....toasted whole wheat bread, melted cheddar, spike seasoning, mayo. yum.

Meatball sub.....soft white Italian baguette, mozzerella, meatballs, red sauce. 

Brisket with BBQ sauce, caramelized onions, hot on a bun

Pig with apricot chutney on a bun


Egg, mayo, cuke slices, arugula on white

Pimento Cheese Sandwich, white bread....toasted

Cucumber, onions, cream cheese on white bread

Chicken Salad with mayo, celery, white bread

Rare roast beef with horseradish mayo, red onions, sunflower sprouts on crisp white bread

Turkey with pepper jelly, mayo, white bread.....good with cucumber slices too.

BLT

Vietnamese head cheese sandwich....

gyros

lamb with garlic mayo, feta, tomato, arugula


----------

